# Database files on SSD vs Database server on SSD



## justinking (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have a bunch of jails with their databases running in the same jails. To increase the system responsiveness, i am planning to move the databases to SSD. I could either move the database server (create its own DB jail) or simply move the DB files to SSD (and use null mount).

Which is a better choice for system responsiveness?

Thanks


----------

